# Does anyone know where I can rent a trailer near 08062



## luvbeach (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi everyone, I am going to look at a horse at the Standardbred Retirement Foundation (SRF) today. If I fall in love today, I will want to bring the horse back on Saturday. I live in Mullica Hill, NJ 08062 and the horse is in Cream Ridge NJ 08514. Does anyone know a place that rents horse trailers? I did call Gene Eggeman at A-1 Trailer, but she is 58 miles from the starting point, so that is $100 before we even get the horse. I did call the owner of the barn where I temporarily boarded my first horse and asked her if she rents her trailers. I am waiting to hear back from her. Any other suggestions?


----------



## zookeeper1991 (Sep 11, 2012)

We went there to look at a couple of horses (we ended up not adopting one) and they gave us a list of people who haul horses. Good luck to you!!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Our local farmers co-op has a rental trailer. You might do a few searches and call a few of the closer ones and see if they rent, or know where to rent a trailer.


----------

